

Show HN: Boston Logan FlightTrak - forgingahead

I always make a lot of airport runs, and wanted an easy way to get updated flight info if I was driving or didn't want to navigate the Logan website on my mobile browser (not the prettiest thing out there).<p>So I built FlightTrak as a quick project: Text 'Arrival &#60;FLIGHT NUMBER&#62;' or 'Departure &#60;FLIGHT NUMBER&#62;' to 617 209 9002 and you'll get the most updated flight information back.<p>Pretty basic, but maybe fellow Bostonians will find it useful.
======
fourmii
Great idea, I live in Boston, so I would use this. Do you have a website with
more info? What's the cost per use?

~~~
forgingahead
It's free currently, I absorb the costs because I just built it for myself and
my friends. No plans for a website, but if I get the right feedback and
interest I might make it more full-featured, give it a short-code, and sell it
to the airports themselves.

